# Switching from Inkjet to Sublimation?



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

How difficult is it to switch a 7800 Inkjet to Dye Sublimation?

Thanks.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

pretty simple...buy some new refill carts or CISS , fill with sublimation ink and run a few head cleanings and test prints.

Tari


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

It is pretty simple as mentioned. The only thing I would add is to buy the cleaning solution from Sawgrass. Fill up your refillables, do a couple cleanings and then start the dye sublimation process. It is fairly inexpensive and insures you are starting fresh. Word of advice - being that you have a 7800 you have options and we rrecently switched from Artainium ink to Sawgrasses Sublim ink. Big big difference. Really nice colors and NO head clogging.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I agree with Mark on the Cleaning Solution. I have seen in some rare cases where there are clogging issues when mixing two different inks. The cleaning solution is very cheap compared to having to get a new print head installed.

Mark


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

_*we recently switched from Artainium ink to Sawgrasses Sublim ink. Big big difference. Really nice colors and NO head clogging*_

What is this Sublim ink? I have used both Artanium and Sublijet from Sawgrass which both clog if not maintaned regularly. Is this a new formula?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The SubliM ink is the latest ink from Sawgrass. I have never seen a better sublimation ink. Runs well. Excellent colors. Best blacks I have seen (on par with Ricohs).

I suggest flushing with cleaning solution before loading the ink. I use the pink version to verify the
nozzle check after flushing. Inks are loaded using the "Init Fill" command. A chip resetter usually comes with the refill carts.

We have profiles for the epson driver and environments for SoftRip. Excellent results with Texprint
and our Dyetrans SPP paper.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I can't believe I can get the Ricoh Dyetrans GX 7000 sublimation setup for the price of replacing the carts just once on my Epson 4880. I still have a few carts left to put in my 4880 but after those are gone I am seriously thinking of turning my 4880 back to a regular printer and going with the Sublimation R inks and the GX 7000. I love the 4880 but am tiring of the wasted inks for auto cleans and clogs. I just tack that onto the price of doing sublimation but I have always wanted a way of getting the price down without going with the really big printers.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Cjoe Design said:


> I can't believe I can get the Ricoh Dyetrans GX 7000 sublimation setup for the price of replacing the carts just once on my Epson 4880. I still have a few carts left to put in my 4880 but after those are gone I am seriously thinking of turning my 4880 back to a regular printer and going with the Sublimation R inks and the GX 7000. I love the 4880 but am tiring of the wasted inks for auto cleans and clogs. I just tack that onto the price of doing sublimation but I have always wanted a way of getting the price down without going with the really big printers.


I feel your pain - I am not sure why Sawgrass would continue production of the Artaimium ink when the Sublim is so much better. It seems like having a single ink solution that is high quality and clog free for both large and small format would be a win for Sawgrass and the consumer.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Here is why.

There is a huge base of installed Art systems.
Changing all them would be crazy.

So new systems will have better inks like the Ricoh's.

The real facts are a some ink issues are things like capping stations.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I think I am definately going to take the plunge. I just wish I could have got the Ricoh earlier. My office looks like a printer showroom. one regular ink Epson 1440, one MultInk bulk Epson 1400 system for inkjet heat transfers and a Epson 4880 for sublimation. They all make money and serve a purpose but now I will be adding another Ricoh 7000. I guess I will give my regular 1400 to my son and convert the 4880 to Epson ink.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Cjoe Design said:


> _*
> *_What is this Sublim ink? I have used both Artanium and Sublijet from Sawgrass which both clog if not maintaned regularly. Is this a new formula?


Best thing I ever did was to buy a large format printer and dump the Sawgrass offerings forever.

Clogging is a thing of the past now and I pay sensible prices for my sublimation ink.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Cleaning fluid, fill & leave for a few hours, repeat twice.


----------

